# The Brom Forest



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

This is the second generation of this viv. I had to rip it a part because I was moving. I re-planted it about a month ago...

I'm looking for a group of 5 Ranitomeya benedicta 'Shucushuyacu' to put in.
It's a Exo Terra 36x18x24.


----------



## Hercrabit (Oct 6, 2016)

Incredibly beautiful! Very nice job! And the benedicta are going to love it. I just picked up 4 at NARBC and they are all over my 65 gallon. I was told they weren't very bold and I thought I would never see them again in there, but these guys are out all the time.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think it looks great. I recall seeing that background before. Except for letting some moss grow, I would trim to keep the plant just as they are. Bennies really like leaf litter so try to keep a lot in there.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

The wood is epic! Nice tank 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

love the wood.....sweet tank

JD


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

That is very nice! It might look a bit too clean for the moment (if you are after the jungle look) but that will change in a few months time.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Thatmarinebiodue (Nov 30, 2016)

Are the trailing plants a peperomia species?


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

I absolutely love this viv, I remove seeing the first one, love the layout and the background rocks. Is that liana vines you've used there?


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind comments! 

The larger leafed vines on the wood is Lipstick vines and the other trailing plants are Tiny tears and Bolivian wander jew.

The Ghostwood is from Neherp.

I think everything should be well grown in by the time I find some Bennys for sale.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

amazing setup! really loving the rocks


----------



## Mindgamz22 (Apr 24, 2012)

The wood in that vivarium is gorgeous. Great job!


----------



## T1NY (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey love the wood and the rocks...how did you make the rocks?


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

You don't know what that stripy bromeliad is do you? It's quite pretty.


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

Beautifully done! 
I just added some lipstick vine today to my Gold Dust Day Gecko enclosure as I decided to tear out half the plants that had been in there from my blues which are now in another tank, and plant new ones in with the geckos.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

T1NY said:


> Hey love the wood and the rocks...how did you make the rocks?


Carved Great Stuff and Zoopoxy.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Nepenthe said:


> You don't know what that stripy bromeliad is do you? It's quite pretty.


 Neoregelia 'Tic Tac' from Bromeliads.com


----------



## azbombero (Dec 4, 2009)

Absolutely amazing viv


----------



## rjnj (Jun 18, 2016)

Love the wood. I have 4 benedicta , they will shy at first , after 3 month they all over. great job!


----------



## chulainnledsom (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice tank, I reckon it will look even better once it grown in!


----------

